# Fixing flash pin dots in eyes



## jaxx419

Can someone explain how I can fix this in photoshop elements or send me a link? I've tried looking online but I guess I'm not googling the right thing. 

Thanks!!

PS - I'm sure there were things I could have done when taking the photos but this was my first time using flash as practice at an event and I didnt have any other equipment besides a Nikon SB 900 and my camera. Thanks!


----------



## 480sparky

Are you asking about red-eye?


----------



## jaxx419

I guess but they aren't red dots... They are white dots from flash. I can't get the "red eye" tool to fix it.


----------



## ewick

thats a catch light and you can clone stamp them out, but it is okay to have catch light from the flash. makes the eyes pop and unless you post a pic up and show what you are really trying to say it will be hard for anybody to help ou out in any way.


----------



## MTVision

ewick said:
			
		

> thats a catch light and you can clone stamp them out, but it is okay to have catch light from the flash. makes the eyes pop and unless you post a pic up and show what you are really trying to say it will be hard for anybody to help ou out in any way.



Pin lights and catchlights are different though. A picture would be much more helpful.

Pin lights are usually right in the center of the pupil. Clone tool, healing tool, match the color and paint over it.


----------



## ewick

MTVision said:


> ewick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a catch light and you can clone stamp them out, but it is okay to have catch light from the flash. makes the eyes pop and unless you post a pic up and show what you are really trying to say it will be hard for anybody to help ou out in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin lights and catchlights are different though. A picture would be much more helpful.
> 
> Pin lights are usually right in the center of the pupil. Clone tool, healing tool, match the color and paint over it.
Click to expand...


You are totally correct. Thats what i meant to say. However, with out a photo we could both be talking about something totally different. I say post a photo but yes, clone stamp or color match and paint over sounds right to me.


----------



## jaxx419

Thanks... These are definitely pin dots and not catching the light in a flattering way... I'd post pics but I don't have permission from the group. They are photos from a bridal shower my friend asked me to take pics at. 

I'll try again cloning them out... I tried that too buy maybe I need to zoom in more. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## MTVision

jaxx419 said:
			
		

> Thanks... These are definitely pun dots and not catching the light in a flattering way... I'd post pics but I do t have permission from the group. They are photos from a bridal shower my friend asked me to take pics at.
> 
> I'll try again cloning them out... I tried that too buy maybe I need to zoom in more.
> 
> Thanks!!!



I don't think you need permission but...you could always crop the eyes and post just that.


----------



## jaxx419

I will post before and hopefully an after if I can get it right tomorrow. I don't have Internet at my apt... Hence all the typos from my iPhone! 
Thanks again!


----------



## jaxx419

I'll need to post a pic for this one tomorrow.. But after I fix the flash pin points in this one photo the  eye pupils just look way too big and black. Maybe this is a case where they look better before?... Will post tomorrow.


----------



## jaxx419

When if fix the flash pin dots in this photo her pupils look huge and it makes her eyes look weird.. IMO.


----------



## OscarWilde

I'm not sure what the purpose would be of removing them? Its pretty obvious based on everything in that image that you used a flash (her hair is reflecting just as much light as her eyes) so removing the white spots would just make her eyes look unnatural. 






I used the paintbrush tool on "darken" mode and made them a bit less obvious. But like I said; you can still see the flash.


----------



## jaxx419

Thanks. I've never used flash so I don't know what is "technically" correct.


----------



## STM

If you were to remove them entirely, than her eyes would have a dull and unnatural appearance. There are supposed to be catchlights in a person's eyes, even if they are little pin pricks like here. If you want to, you can tone then down a little by selecting around them and darkening them. The eyes are fine, but the exposure of the image is not; it is over-exposed, which washed out a lot of detail and colors in the image. I darkened the image using curves (which I am unsure if Elements has or not) but it still looks blown out to me. Digital is a good bit less forgiving than film when it comes to overesposure.


----------



## jaxx419

Thanks. I agree the eyes  look unnatural when filled in. I shot RAW so I will check the exposure, it wasn't blown or over exposed when I shot it but I did mess with the white balance because she was dark looking from the lights and she is naturally more pale. I'm sure I adjusted the exposure also.  I know just posting a piece of the photo doesn't help much but I will look at this... I have photoshop elements.  

Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike

I think the problem is not that you have catchlights in the eyes...it's that you shot with on-camera flash, which (in general) leads to bland looking photos.  That is why it's so, so much better to have an accessory flash that can tilt & swivel, allowing you to bounce the flash, to create better lighting on your subjects.


----------



## KmH

Use the Clone stamp tool. Zoom way in on her eyes. Make the Clone Stamp tool small (the *[* key makes it smaller and the *]* key makes it bigger) enough to sample a portion of her pupil.
You hold down the Alt key and left click to set the sample area. In the tool bar make sure Aligned Sample is not selected.


----------



## jaxx419

Big Mike said:
			
		

> I think the problem is not that you have catchlights in the eyes...it's that you shot with on-camera flash, which (in general) leads to bland looking photos.  That is why it's so, so much better to have an accessory flash that can tilt & swivel, allowing you to bounce the flash, to create better lighting on your subjects.



I did bounce the flash up off the ceiling, or tried. The ceiling was dark and kind of high.  As I said, I'm sure this would have been better with other accessories, was using what I had which was a Nikon SB 900 flash. This flash tilts and rotates.

Thanks!!


----------



## jaxx419

KHM - Thanks! I know how to use the clone tool but didn't know about the shortcuts, thanks! 

I don't like how the eyes look with the pupils filled in... so I made the diameter smaller and filled them in some leaving some of the light. They're not perfect yet but I think they're better..? Also sharpened them some... hopefully fixed the exposure and white balance.


----------



## bianni

another way would be using the burn tool and make it just enough to cover the bright spot and set the range to highlights and exposure to 50% and click about 5 times on each eye or until it suits your taste.


----------



## jaxx419

Thanks!! I actually just finished using the dodge and burn to edit the eyes. I think decreasing the size of her pupil a little helped a lot IMO. Will post tomorrow.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

You can even get pre-made replacement catch lights.  Remove your square softbox the center and put a pretty circle or octabox light in the right place in their eyes LoL


----------



## jaxx419

^^ Haha... I was trying to think of a way to catch light better in her eyes in post. This was all practice for me.. and now I'm using the photos to practice with editing. I don't normally shoot photos of people, so it's a first. 

Here's my latest revision. I ended up leaving the dots in her eyes because after making the pupils smaller I realized that's what I didn't like most... taking the dots out all together made her eyes look scary! 






EDIT.. well, I thought it was my latest revision... I cloned out those white spots on her dress.


----------



## OscarWilde

lmao, zooming out was TOTALLY different than what I was imagining the rest of the image to look like! 

Really, just tone down the shine in her hair (using any of the above mentioned techniques) and It really isn't THAT bad of a picture! I mean it doesn't have any creative elements to it, but for just capturing a moment it really isn't bad


----------



## bhop

Personally, i'd leave the eyes alone.  She looks much more human with the light in them IMO..


----------



## jaxx419

^^ as noted... I'm not going to take the lights out of her eyes. I dont like how it looks either.

And Oscar-- I'll work on her hair next! Which tool should I use for that? I wasn't really able to take any "creative" photos, all were candid. This photo was right after someone put on her bridal tierra that a friend made (it fit the theme). The first one i shot cut off at her hand so atleast i thought to get another with her ring. had a great photo area outside but it was super windy and the girls wouldn't go out bc their hair would blow everywhere.

Burn tool?


----------



## ewick

jaxx419: you can still clean up her skin a bit more IMO and you should look into LYNDA.COM (I am in no way endorsing or promoting this site)if you havent already. They have some of the best tutorials for editing. I learned so much from them. you can also soften the crows feet around the eyes. i honestly thought the photo was gonna look completely different as well.


----------



## OscarWilde

ewick said:


> jaxx419: you can still clean up her skin a bit more IMO and *you should look into LYNDA.COM (I am in no way endorsing or promoting this site)*if you havent already. They have some of the best tutorials for editing. I learned so much from them. you can also soften the crows feet around the eyes. i honestly thought the photo was gonna look completely different as well.



... I'm not saying it is bad or anything; but you definitely are endorsing and promoting it  

And jax, you could use burn; just try not to make the highlights become lowlights ie. don't burn them to black. Clone tool would work if you have a lot of patience.
Or the paint brush tool and set it to "darken" (produces a similar result to burn)


----------



## jaxx419

Il'll try but don't really want to soften her skin... She has beautiful complexion as is.  I already removed what looked like a scar or wrinkle that went vertical down the middle of her forehead and one on the right side of her cheek. 

Just curious, what did y'all think the photo would be? lol

And thx for the hair fixing info!


----------



## ewick

OscarWilde said:


> ewick said:
> 
> 
> 
> jaxx419: you can still clean up her skin a bit more IMO and *you should look into LYNDA.COM (I am in no way endorsing or promoting this site)*if you havent already. They have some of the best tutorials for editing. I learned so much from them. you can also soften the crows feet around the eyes. i honestly thought the photo was gonna look completely different as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm not saying it is bad or anything; but you definitely are endorsing and promoting it
> 
> And jax, you could use burn; just try not to make the highlights become lowlights ie. don't burn them to black. Clone tool would work if you have a lot of patience.
> Or the paint brush tool and set it to "darken" (produces a similar result to burn)
Click to expand...


I guess it is to a certain point but I was just tryig to help her as far as editing goes.


----------



## jaxx419

Ewick-- no worries, the company I work for has a lynda.com account that I haven't bothered using and had forgotten about. I'll look into the site. Thanks!!


----------

